# Liên minh OLED do LG dẫn đầu đang thắng thế hoàn toàn trước liên quân QLED  mấy bác ạ



## havuhothinh (10 Tháng mười một 2019)

Đúng như dự đoán của em và các bác có kinh nghiệm trong diễn đàn, OLED hiện đã đè bẹp hoàn toàn QLED rồi. Mấy bác  khi mua TV dòng cao cấp thì chú ý lên luôn OLED cho nó hợp thời nhé.

Với những ưu điểm vượt trội của công nghệ OLED, nhiều công ty lớn chọn giải pháp sử dụng tấm nền này trên các dòng sản phẩm của mình, nhằm thay thế công nghệ hiển thị LCD LED vốn đã lạc hậu.







Các tấm nền OLED siêu mỏng đem đến cho thế giới các mẫu TV hoàn toàn khác biệt

Điểm nổi bật của công nghệ OLED là sử dụng chất liệu bán dẫn hữu cơ, có khả năng tự phát sáng, thân thiện với môi trường và cho phép tạo ra màn hình linh hoạt. Những chiếc TV mỏng nhất thế giới hiện nay đều là LG OLED, với độ mỏng chỉ tương đương với ba chiếc thẻ ATM ghép lại. Ngoài ra, màn hình có thể dán lên kính hoặc dán lên tường để tạo ra hiệu ứng thị giác mà người dùng chưa từng nhìn thấy trước đó.

Theo các bảng xếp hạng của tạp chí như CNET, Rtings, ConsumerReport thương hiệu LG chiếm ưu thế trước các đối thủ LCD LED truyền thống cả về mặt kinh doanh lẫn độ "phủ sóng". Trong đó, các mẫu TV OLED 2018 và 2019 của LG đều được xếp hạng dẫn đầu và các nhà sản xuất khác sử dụng công nghệ OLED cũng được đánh giá cao.






Bảng xếp hạng TV tốt nhất 2019 do tạp chí Rtings bình chọn

Chất lượng hình ảnh ấn tượng của OLED được tạo ra nhờ vào các điểm ảnh hữu cơ tự phát sáng, có thể tắt mở độc lập với nhau và không sử dụng đèn nền để tạo ra màu đen sâu tuyệt đối và độ tương phản vô hạn. Trong khi đó, các dòng TV LCD hiện nay đều sử dụng các vùng đèn nền LED, và các đèn nền LED này không thể tự tắt mở độc lập với nhau mà được kiểm soát (làm mờ) thông qua lớp tinh thể lỏng ở phía trên.

Làn sóng chuyển đổi của các nhà sản xuất và sự tăng trưởng của TV OLED

Dự báo thế hệ TV OLED sẽ thay thế cho thế hệ LCD LED đã khiến các hãng không thể bỏ cuộc và tìm hướng giải quyết khác. Theo thống kê, hiện có khoảng 15 nhà sản xuất TV hàng đầu thế giới đã mua nền OLED do LG chế tạo để phát triển các dòng TV cao cấp. Trong đó có nhiều tên tuổi lớn như Sony, Panasonic, Philip, nhiều công ty của Trung Quốc và cả thương hiệu Bang & Olufsen chuyên sản xuất các thiết bị điện tử xa xỉ.

Làn sóng chuyển đổi của nhiều thương hiệu lớn này đã khiến cho thị trường TV OLED tăng trưởng mạnh. Theo báo cáo của IHS Markit, đến năm 2026, doanh số TV OLED sẽ đạt 17,79 triệu chiếc, tăng cao so với số lượng 1,79 triệu chiếc trong năm 2017. Trong khi đó, doanh số của TV màn hình LCD sẽ chứng kiến tăng trưởng chậm chạp, chỉ 1,6% trong khoảng từ năm 2017 đến năm 2026.






Mẫu TV 8K khổng lồ mới của LG

Ngoài ra, Samsung cũng đang phát triển dòng TV LCD LED có cải tiến chấm lượng tử nhưng theo các báo cáo gần đây công ty Hàn Quốc cũng sẽ thử nghiệm TV OLED chấm lượng tử vào năm 2020, tuy nhiên kế hoạch này đang bị trì hoãn đến năm 2023.

Trong kế hoạch mới nhất, LG đặt mục tiêu sẽ xuất xưởng hơn 4 triệu tấm nền OLED dành cho TV trong năm 2019, trong số đó có khoảng 1 triệu tấm nền sẽ cung cấp cho các hãng TV Nhật Bản là Sony và Panasonic.

Theo báo cáo của Business Korea, năm 2018, LG Electronics chiếm 62,2% tổng số TV OLED bán ra trên toàn thế giới, tiếp theo là Sony 18,9% thị phần và Panasonic 7,7% thị phần. Các thương hiệu khác cũng sử dụng tấm nền OLED của LG bao gồm AOC/Philips chiếm 5,7% thị phần và Skyworth 2,4% thị phần.

Nguồn: thanhnien.vn/cong-nghe/xu-huong-chuyen-tu-cong-nghe-lcd-led-sang-oled-tang-manh-1096563.html


----------



## nhauyen0088 (11 Tháng mười một 2019)

Thắng bại đã rõ trước mắt. Liên minh OLED của LG toàn các ông lớn tham gia như Sony, Panasonic, Philips, Toshiba, Sharp…. Còn QLED của Samsung chủ yếu mấy anh Trung Quốc (mà cũng đang bỏ chạy qua OLED gần hết rồi).


----------



## boysion (13 Tháng mười một 2019)

Sao mà canh tranh nổi . Oled vẫn đỉnh công nghệ của tương lai


----------



## bear77 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Chia buồn cho những ai đang xài qled . Tin đồn ss sắp bỏ qled chuyển sang oled  xem nè soha.vn/samsung-cui-mat-nhan-sai-am-tham-thua-nhan-day-moi-chinh-la-thoi-diem-de-lam-tv-oled-20190820115725473.htm?fbclid=IwAR01hOrA-MDdsL1ATLoSEQF9Zz3wQwm-jni0o8XH4ZWrxkntTjWjmGHLAYU


----------



## hode1090 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Công nghệ Oled đang dần dần thay thế mọi loại tv hiện nay .


----------



## vanh60686 (14 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mấy trang công nghệ Digital Trends, Rting, Cnet, Forbes đều vote TV LG OLED ở vị trí số 1 năm 2019 thì đúng là LG quá bá rồi. Trong khi QLED chả thấy đâu trong các bảng top: vnexpress.net/so-hoa/tv-lg-oled-c9-dung-dau-nhieu-bang-xep-hang-3989492.html


----------



## boysion (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

Liên minh OLED toàn những tay to mặt lớn ...


----------



## hoankikop (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

Qled chỉ là công nghệ TV LCD lạc hậu ss cố lừa gà thôi.


----------



## hode1090 (15 Tháng mười một 2019)

Ai chưa hiểu công nghệ OLED và QLED ra sao thì vô xem nè: tinhte.vn/threads/su-khac-biet-giua-oled-qled-nano-cell-va-vi-sao-tv-oled-van-o-mot-dang-cap-khac.3004682/


----------

